

Ask HN: Vagrant on Windows or OS X? - thisisdallas

I am a front-end developer and I am about to start doing some contract work on a Rails web app. I currently use a Windows PC but I don&#x27;t want to try and mess with getting RoR and the app to play nice with Windows. It looks like I have two options, I can use Vagrant and stick with my pc or I can purchase a MacBook for OS X.<p>I would rather not have to buy a new MacBook right now but I certainly don&#x27;t mind if it would be best. My main question is, would there be any advantages to using OS X over Vagrant and Windows?
======
valarauca1
You can run RoR in Cygwin

[http://phaseshiftllc.com/articles/2008/10/02/setting-up-
rail...](http://phaseshiftllc.com/articles/2008/10/02/setting-up-rails-on-
windows-with-cygwin.html)

------
netskrill
i bought a MBP a year ago, so i can learn rails on it. I've been a PC guy for
the longest time. But rails development on a mac is just so convenient.
Unfortunately at work, we're a PC shop. So do our development on a debian VM
using virtualbox. It works fine. So if you have the money, go for the MBP.
Other than that, I highly advise not to do rails development on Windows....use
a linux a distro in a VM

